# Congratulations katie! 1000 posts!



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations katie, always full of humour, even if you are some times a cheeky young pup! Well done!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats Katie :d


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

congrats katie x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations Twin Xx


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes - well done Katie!!!!!!!!! Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Just noticed that the people who have posted their congratulations here amount to 33% of all posts made to the forum! Blimey!


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW what an amazing stat nice to be among it


----------



## Corrine (Jun 9, 2009)

Well done katie - looks like I have some catching up to do!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Just noticed that the people who have posted their congratulations here amount to 33% of all posts made to the forum! Blimey!



OOPS SORRY Northerner , what percent is mine lol ???


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Just adding my congrats.............and adding to my post count


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Just adding my congrats.............and adding to my post count



hey cheeky .... snigger snigger... adds to own count


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey cheeky .... snigger snigger... adds to own count



You're somewhere in the region of 8%, but considering you've only been here two months, you're still the most prolific poster! I think bev has started more threads.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> You're somewhere in the region of 8%, but considering you've only been here two months, you're still the most prolific poster! I think bev has started more threads.



Well I am a woman ... we never stop talking ha ha , thanks for the stats


----------



## katie (Jun 9, 2009)

OH thanks guys!!! Ive been logged in here all day but keep getting distracted so havent really been looking at posts 

Thanks for the Bjork pic Northe, i'm not sure what you mean by me being cheeky??  haha

xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

katie said:


> OH thanks guys!!! Ive been logged in here all day but keep getting distracted so havent really been looking at posts
> 
> Thanks for the Bjork pic Northe, i'm not sure what you mean by me being cheeky??  haha
> 
> xxx



I'm sure you do!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I'm sure you do!



Hey I hope you are not bullying my Twin there  Northerner ???????


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2009)

Well done Katie!!! Welcome to the 1,000 club from the second newest member!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

evening david you ok then?


----------



## katie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Dave!!

thanks for sticking up for me twin  xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

katie said:


> Thanks Dave!!
> 
> thanks for sticking up for me twin  xx



Any time Twin ... thats what im here for lol


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations Katie


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Congratulations katie, always full of humour, even if you are some times a cheeky young pup! Well done!



Welcome to our 1000 posters club, we are an exclusive crowd.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

ha ha I keep forgetting you have a dual personality on here Caroline


----------



## katie (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Nikki and Caroline


----------

